# Internet desde el espacio



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2010)

Internet desde el espacio a toda velocidad (12/10/2010) 

*Cisco* prueba con éxito el primer router comercial que permitirá optimizar las comunicaciones de voz, vídeo y datos por satélite con zonas remotas 

Seis mesesdespués de que el astronauta T. J. Creamer pudiera enviar por primera vez un mensaje de Twitter directamente desde la Estación  Espacial Internacional, se ha probado con éxito el primer router ubicado en el espacio capaz de transferir grandes cantidades de datos a gran velocidad.



Diseñado por Cisco, líder mundial en redes para Internet, el router IRIS (Internet Routing in Space) se diferencia del resto de tecnologías de comunicación por satélite en que permite transferir una ingente cantidad de información a múltiples receptores ubicados en la tierra en un único paso, eliminando así la necesidad de pasar a través de tele-puertos e incrementando significativamente la velocidad de descarga.

Como señala Pilar Santamaría, directora de Desarrollo de Negocio para Borderless Networks en la región Mediterránea de Cisco, “la tecnología IRIS ha demostrado que ya es posible no sólo establecer una comunicación de datos y vídeo desde el espacio, sino obtener una verdadera experiencia móvil permitiendo a los usuarios conectarse y comunicarse donde, cuándo y como prefieran, adaptándose a sus necesidades sin depender de una infraestructura fija predefinida y reduciendo así los costes”.

Esta capacidad allana el camino para extender las comunicaciones basadas en Internet a zonas terrestres remotas donde aún no existe conectividad, pero en las que se requiere una rápida transmisión de datos en situaciones excepcionales. “Desastres naturales como terremotos, emergencias médicas o despliegues militares son algunos ejemplos de su aplicación práctica a corto plazo”, continúa la responsable de Cisco.

Voz, chat y vídeo en tiempo real

El exitoso test de comunicaciones ha sido realizado por el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos, que ha conectado el router de Cisco ubicado en el satélite comercial IS-14 de la plataforma Intelsat (proveedor líder mundial de servicios de satélite) con usuarios reales situados tanto en la tierra como en el mar.

Esta conexión bajo demanda ha incluido no sólo la transmisión de archivos de datos y vídeo a través de satélite, sino también de servicios de chat y Voz sobre IP en tiempo real, así como seguridad basada en Redes Privadas Virtuales (VPN), con los siguientes resultados:
Alta disponibilidad, alcanzando el 99,5 por ciento de disponibilidad en el  servicio.
Comunicaciones transparentes de alto rendimiento. Tanto las aplicaciones de transferencia de datos, como de vídeo y Voz sobre IP funcionaron igual con independencia de la ubicación del terminal receptor, demostrando un rendimiento similar a las redes terrestres tradicionales.
Redes VPN seguras y flexibles. La plataforma IRIS mantuvo sin interrupciones dos redes VPN para garantizar unas comunicaciones altamente seguras.
Colaboración en tiempo real. IRIS proporcionó servicios de chat, voz y portal web en tiempo real fácilmente accesibles desde cualquier terminal.

Haití y nuevas pruebas en curso

El Departamento de Defensa estadounidense -que ya ha utilizado en pruebas la plataforma Cisco IRIS para apoyar las comunicaciones del contingente militar de ayuda desplazado en Haití- seguirá testando el router de Cisco en los próximos doce meses, con el fin de demostrar su viabilidad para nuevas aplicaciones gubernamentales y comerciales basadas en el ecosistema de satélites.

Por su parte, Astrium Services, proveedor líder de comunicaciones por satélite para el sector comercial y militar, ha firmado un acuerdo de colaboración con Cisco para estudiar las futuras aplicaciones de la plataforma Cisco IRIS ubicada en el satélite de Intelsat.

_“Cisco, junto a sus socios y clientes, están redefiniendo las comunicaciones por satélite con nuevas tecnologías de routing que aceleran y ahorran costes mediante el intercambio de información entre la tierra y el espacio, facilitando el despliegue de nuevas aplicaciones, tanto militares como civiles”, sentencia Santamaría.
_

Sobre el router IRIS

El router IRIS soporta servicios de red para comunicaciones de voz, vídeo y datos, ayudando a las agencias gubernamentales, unidades militares y otros aliados a comunicarse entre ellos a través de Internet y terminales terrestres ya existentes, pero utilizando para ello la red de satélites espaciales.

IRIS puede enrutar datos hacia múltiples receptores terrestres en un único paso, eliminando la necesidad de pasar a través de tele-puertos y por tanto reduciendo la latencia y los costes de infraestructura. Además, al estar basado en el software Cisco IOS™ (Internetworking Operating System), el mismo sistema operativo que el resto de routers de la compañía, puede actualizarse con los equipos terrestres, incrementando así la flexibilidad de la red de satélites.

*Más info.*


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

wow.. Interesante!  mas adelante tengo pesando certificarme con CISCO asii sea algunos pocos niveles ^^


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

Cabe destacar que cisco systems tambien acaba de desarrollar el router mas potente y veloz del mundo, info: acá


Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> wow.. Interesante! mas adelante tengo pesando certificarme con CISCO asii sea algunos pocos niveles ^^


Que bien, pronto ceremos colejas jeje, yo me certifique el año pasado, fue el curso mas caro que he pagado en mi vida, pero valio la pena


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ago 22, 2010)

primero se fueron con señales de radio en el espacio y ahora de internet. Que bien para conectarse en el espacio ( :


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que bien, pronto ceremos colejas jeje, yo me certifique el año pasado, fue el curso mas caro que he pagado en mi vida, pero valio la pena



Felicidades! ^^ pronto muy pronto yo también lo obtendre*.*


----------



## felipeyeah (Ago 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cabe destacar que cisco systems tambien acaba de desarrollar el router mas potente y veloz del mundo, info: acá
> Que bien, pronto ceremos colejas jeje, yo me certifique el año pasado, fue el curso mas caro que he pagado en mi vida, pero valio la pena



que chido, tambien paga uno de ortografía porque tus faltas estan que dan miedo..  
saludos !!


----------



## Javilondo (Ago 24, 2010)

Imaginen que se combinen la ingeniería genética, la neurología y la tecnología de cisco para poder desarrollar niños telépatas capaces de comunicarse por wi-fi o 3G. Tendrían acceso a internet desde la comodidad de su cerebro. Y si tienen hijos les heredarían tales cualidades.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 24, 2010)

uhmm que quizas logren hacer comunicar el pensamiento de 2 personas tal vez, pero por medio de maquinas.. puesto ya existe las protesis controladas desde el propio miembro amputado de la persona. Pero que modifiquen a tal grado los genes para que entren a internet?.. sencillamente dejarian de ser humanos, esto es imposible.


----------

